# IL-2M accurate minitures build - Awesome!



## ozhawk40 (May 29, 2009)

Does anybody get "Air Modeller" magazine? I do on the odd occasion, and was super impressed by this build in issue 21. What a great idea to show the aircraft without paint (naked?) giving insight into the mixed construction of this a/c. Stunning.

(I was going to head this thread "Naked Model" but thought that might get too much attention and disappoint a lot of people!) 8)

What do you think? 

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2009)

Unfu*kin real, what a superb job.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2009)

Have to admit though , that I don't like the look of the landing gear.....it looks too, what's the word....? Oh b*ll*cks!


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

Seen that build before, top class job!!


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Incredible job.


----------



## Catch22 (May 29, 2009)

The wood is fantastic!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2009)

Super job! Must have taken ages to do the wood effect.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2009)

Dam that's pretty cool!

The woodjob is rally fantastic!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 29, 2009)

The wood on it looks amazing. Didn't know the Il 2M had so much wood!


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 29, 2009)

Okay

What other aircraft would look good "naked"?

Mossie?

Early Hurricane?


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 29, 2009)

I think Brett Green did a Mossie similar to this in his 'Modelling the Mosquito' book

It looks abit more impressive imo because it looks as though the paints been burn't off which is what he was trying to show

Both incredible models -no idea how they get the wood to look so realistic


----------



## Sweb (May 29, 2009)

Cool idea to illustrate that way. Those panel lines though...sheesh...like a piece of ground armor.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## Venganza (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing - thank you for posting the pictures! It really gives a good idea of the mixed construction of the Shturmovik. In actual fact, there was no such thing as an "IL-2M" - that designation is a fabrication (although I know well that model companies persist in using it). The designation for this swept-wing version should be "IL-2m3", but even that's a fabrication. The Soviets informally called the swept-wing version of the IL-2 the "so strelkoi", or arrow, in Russian. Sorry to be so nitpicky, but I'm finishing up a book on the IL-2, and one of the things I want to do is educate people on the proper designations of the IL-2. Still, a great post and thank you again, ozhawk40!

Venganza


----------



## Heinz (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow awesome work !


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow thats a really cool way to paint a model.


----------

